# New To My Collection (been a long time)



## photolith

I used to belong to this forum, (as photolitherland, you can still search my finds on here as the Litherland collection (all burnt up and melted now)) has been about 11 years since I posted to here, as my bottle collection that I had dug for in Arkansas, Texas and New Orleans melted in a storage unit fire in Houston. I lost nearly everything. Damned near 300 hutches, iron pontils, historic flasks, blobs, inks, bitters, etc. 

I recently started digging and buying again to rebuild it. I've dug some stuff up here on the Ohio River and random creeks/construction sites in Pittsburgh after I moved here about 7 years ago, but it had seemed that most of the bottle dumps had been cleared out long ago. I finally found a bottle dump after years of searching near Carnegie, PA in the past couple of months and it piqued my interest in collecting bottles again, after being dismayed by everything I lost. Anyways, Ill be posting my finds from this dump once I start taking some photos; as logging into this website and registering has been screwy the past few weeks, but it finally worked. Anyways, here's one starter photo of a super nicely embossed Hutch from prob 1900 or so I got out of the dump with other inks and whatnot from it, minus the historic flask on the left; which I bought today at the Pittsburgh Bottle Show. 



ACV_6512 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## bottles_inc

That's a fantastic hutch. Sorry to hear about your collection. The storage facility must owe you a fortune of both money and time. I'm guessing they repaid neither


----------



## photolith

An autistic kid jumped the fence and burned it down via pouring gasoline throughout the entire facility late at night to watch it burn I guess. I didn't get anything for my loss, nor did the hundreds of other people who lost everything, like boats, antique cars, etc; as technically it wasn't the storage facilities fault, but an act of vandalism or whatever.


----------



## coreya

Nice jars and welcome back!


----------



## yacorie

Sorry to hear about your collection but happy to hear you’ve been able to find the collecting big again.  I wish you luck and look forward to your posts.  I feel your pain struggling to find any dumps that haven’t already been cleaned out.


----------



## otto

That is one outrageous hutch!  NICE


----------



## photolith

Some other new stuff. 



ACV_6528 



ACV_6516
Pittsburgh historical flask



ACV_6523 



ACV_6526



ACV_6527 
Found this Hutch at a construction site sitting in a pile of dirt in the Southside neighborhood of Pittsburgh, where most of the bottle works were historically.



ACV_6536
This is some of the stuff that survived the fire, along with a few of the new bottles Ive found. Im so glad my blown decanter in the back survived, its from about 1830 and made in either Ohio or the Pittsburgh area and found it in a barn near New Orleans.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

That is a shame about your bottle collection. Even though the storage facility was not at fault, they should have insurance for such things. I guess it depends what is in the fine print of the rental contract. Welcome back to the site! You still have a great collection yet.


----------



## sandchip

That's one of the finest Hutchinsons that I've ever seen.  I'm glad you're back at it and back with us.  It really tears you up inside to lose stuff like that.  I suffered the same sort of thing back in September, a quarter of my collection, a third of its value, gone in a split second, bottles that can never be replaced because some of them were the only known examples.  It put me in the middle of a tug-of-war between my worldly and spiritual sides.  I look at the loss and get in this funk, then I start counting my blessings, things that no amount of money could ever replace, my wife, kids, arms, legs, eyes and on and on. Then, there's the survivors.  Another pile of miracles, because it could've been way, way worse.  What's tough is that I'll never throw away the pieces because they were so rare and important, but then I have the reminders of the catastrophe to keep knocking off the scab.  Just know that there's somebody out here that can sympathize with you, for what little that might be worth.

Now, back to bottles:  I'd love to see more pictures of that decanter in the back!


----------



## iggyworf

Welcome back! Love the colors in the pic ACV 6523.


----------



## hemihampton

Some nice Bottles, I like that Hutch with Lion. I got a similar one from Detroit. LEON.


----------



## photolith

Some more stuff. 



ACV_6558

Also some more photos of the decanter I have that someone requested. 



ACV_6559 



ACV_6563 by photolitherland, on Flickr



ACV_6565 by photolitherland, on Flickr



ACV_6564


----------



## sandchip

Very nice.  Glad it survived and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## photolith

Some new ones today from an antique mall. 



ACV_6631 by photolitherland, on Flickr



ACV_6633 by photolitherland, on Flickr

Find of the day is this intact never opened Buffalo Lithia Water, Ive dug a couple broken ones. Never seen one that was never opened and had some of the label still left on it. It has just one light scratch and one bubble that broke open, probably during manufacture. 



ACV_6634 by photolitherland, on Flickr



ACV_6635 by photolitherland, on Flickr



ACV_6636 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## hemihampton

Seems like I remember just seeing one at a recent local Bottle Show with the entire label tottaly intact. Although they seem common I always liked them. LEON.


----------



## photolith

Got some really nice stuff in Gettysburg yesterday at some antique stores, I was really looking for a Gettysburg blob top soda, but couldn't find one in good shape, oh well. 



ACV_6952 by photolitherland, on Flickr
Some pontiled medicines in awesome shape.



ACV_6950 by photolitherland, on Flickr
I had dug up one of those crown stoppers and always wondered what it belonged to and found the Crown Perfume Co bottle with the crown stopper still in it. Its not a very valuable bottle, but it sure is pretty. 



ACV_6949 by photolitherland, on Flickr
An early 1800's swirled flask. 



ACV_6948 by photolitherland, on Flickr



ACV_6944 by photolitherland, on Flickr

Log Cabin Bitters from about 1870 or so. 



ACV_6936 by photolitherland, on Flickr



ACV_6939 by photolitherland, on Flickr

Always wanted one of these, a circa 1830 Cornucopia Flask with a rarer Eagle back side. 



ACV_6937 by photolitherland, on Flickr



ACV_6940 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## yacorie

Great bottles


----------



## sandchip

Good stuff!


----------



## RoyalRuby

Glad to see you're back at it and finding some nice bottles, I was able to gain permission to dig the early former East Palistine city dump from from a friend on a Columbiana County Ohio group site on Facebook, as far as he knows, it's never been dug before, have plans to check it out this coming late winter/early spring when the weather is just right for digging, might need a helper hint hint...lol, we're not that far apart location-wise.


----------



## photolith

Got these two today at an antique store in Canton, OH. I hope this label is legit, it appears real but it’s just in such good shape.


----------



## photolith

A couple more from today, a sample size of Dr. Harters Wild Cherry Bitters from about 1890 or so. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr



 by photolitherland, on Flickr

And a nice labeled burst top ink from about 1900 or so from England. 



 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## RoyalRuby

photolith said:


> View attachment 191658
> Got these two today at an antique store in Canton, OH. I hope this label is legit, it appears real but it’s just in such good shape.
> 
> View attachment 191660


Rutt Roe....you're move'n in on my territory!!.....lol


----------



## photolith

RoyalRuby said:


> Rutt Roe....you're move'n in on my territory!!.....lol



lol well the company I work for is based out of Canton and my gf is from there so I’m always in Canton. Got those bottles at the Strasburg Antique Mall. If you’re into milks, which I’m not really but if you are they have hundreds of awesome local milk bottles and there was a really nice amber yellow Globe jar but it was pretty pricey at 220 bucks so I didn’t get it and I already have one. But the store is def worth checking out. Also, there’s a dealer with hundreds of antique marbles.


----------



## RoyalRuby

photolith said:


> lol well the company I work for is based out of Canton and my gf is from there so I’m always in Canton. Got those bottles at the Strasburg Antique Mall. If you’re into milks, which I’m not really but if you are they have hundreds of awesome local milk bottles and there was a really nice amber yellow Globe jar but it was pretty pricey at 220 bucks so I didn’t get it and I already have one. But the store is def worth checking out. Also, there’s a dealer with hundreds of antique marbles.


Gotcha...I'm about 45 minutes north of Canton, maybe next time you're in Canton let me know, There's a big antique mall about 20 minutes north of Canton, I stop there frequenly, would be a good way to meet up before the "big dig".....lol


----------



## photolith

So, Im currently living out of my gf's basement in between apartments and my collection is just sitting on the floor, my fancy shelves are in storage. But, I'm moving out soon and will be able to have my bottles properly displayed and labeled. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## RoyalRuby

I sent you a PM about this bottle. Sorry about the blurry pic of the bottom, but it looks like a big letter I on the bottom. Though the bottle is a very dark green, when held up to the light I can see through it easily and it looks really nice in the light.


----------



## photolith

^
In case you didn't get my photo, these are the case gins I have. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

And here's info on case gins, go down about halfway down the page. 





__





						Liquor/Spirits Bottles
					





					sha.org


----------



## RoyalRuby

Wanted to ask about another bottle I came across, bottle on the left is just like the one I need info on, are these referred to as a "pig nose" bottle?, if so, what kind of date range is this style bottle?, thanks again.


----------



## photolith

Never heard of a pig nose bottle, that’s a wine bottle most likely and then some sort of beer on the right. One on the left is most likely 1890s and the right is like 1910.


----------



## RoyalRuby

photolith said:


> Never heard of a pig nose bottle, that’s a wine bottle most likely and then some sort of beer on the right. One on the left is most likely 1890s and the right is like 1910.


Gotcha, thanks again.


----------



## slugplate

WOW! Some real beauts in there. Just a few bucks in this collection, LOL. Great pix BTW.


----------



## Harry Pristis

RoyalRuby said:


> Wanted to ask about another bottle I came across, bottle on the left is just like the one I need info on, are these referred to as a "pig nose" bottle?, if so, what kind of date range is this style bottle?, thanks again.View attachment 193171



It's a mineral water bottle with a simple "bead" lip.  Dates to TOC20.


----------



## photolith

Went digging today along the Ohio River near Sistersville, WV and dug up a freakin straight side arrow Coke from Cleveland. I don't have a single coke in my collection, let alone an amber tooled top coke. I only dug out 2 other unbroken in good condition bottles from the river side today and the coke and these other 2 cleaned up nicely.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

The coke is in pretty good condition and I believe all the wear on the bottle, specifically on the embossing on the bottom is from rubbing against other bottles during the cleaning process after the bottle was returned to the bottling plant, when they would re-use them. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith

Also, happened upon an estate sale yesterday here in Pittsburgh and found this nearly mint probably 1850's-70s era handled liquor bottle for only 25 bucks.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## Relicdigger16

photolith said:


> I used to belong to this forum, (as photolitherland, you can still search my finds on here as the Litherland collection (all burnt up and melted now)) has been about 11 years since I posted to here, as my bottle collection that I had dug for in Arkansas, Texas and New Orleans melted in a storage unit fire in Houston. I lost nearly everything. Damned near 300 hutches, iron pontils, historic flasks, blobs, inks, bitters, etc.
> 
> I recently started digging and buying again to rebuild it. I've dug some stuff up here on the Ohio River and random creeks/construction sites in Pittsburgh after I moved here about 7 years ago, but it had seemed that most of the bottle dumps had been cleared out long ago. I finally found a bottle dump after years of searching near Carnegie, PA in the past couple of months and it piqued my interest in collecting bottles again, after being dismayed by everything I lost. Anyways, Ill be posting my finds from this dump once I start taking some photos; as logging into this website and registering has been screwy the past few weeks, but it finally worked. Anyways, here's one starter photo of a super nicely embossed Hutch from prob 1900 or so I got out of the dump with other inks and whatnot from it, minus the historic flask on the left; which I bought today at the Pittsburgh Bottle Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACV_6512 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## Relicdigger16

photolith said:


> Some other new stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACV_6528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACV_6516
> Pittsburgh historical flask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACV_6523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACV_6526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACV_6527
> Found this Hutch at a construction site sitting in a pile of dirt in the Southside neighborhood of Pittsburgh, where most of the bottle works were historically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACV_6536
> This is some of the stuff that survived the fire, along with a few of the new bottles Ive found. Im so glad my blown decanter in the back survived, its from about 1830 and made in either Ohio or the Pittsburgh area and found it in a barn near New Orleans.


----------



## Relicdigger16

I like that little pinkish ink well


----------



## photolith

Its the only bottle I have thats slightly sun bleached, as I don't usually like that purplish chemical reaction in the glass. But, that was one of the first bottles I bought like ten years ago before I knew much about the hobby. Its Higgins Ink from Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## sandchip

That arrow Coke is hellacious.  Killer find any day.  Great digs, man.


----------



## photolith

Upon further research it appears that red amber liquor I just purchased is mostly like not mid 1800s but most likely 1880's-1915 or 20 and from Europe and not America due to the d shaped handle which I didnt recognize at first as a d shaped handle; which I guess is indicative of late 1800's to early 1900s liquor bottles in Germany or thereabouts. No matter, its still a sick bottle and at least its not a modern repro; which is all I care about avoiding.


----------



## slugplate

photolith said:


> Also, happened upon an estate sale yesterday here in Pittsburgh and found this nearly mint probably 1850's-70s era handled liquor bottle for only 25 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


Great bottles! Finding them is the most exciting part and that's what keeps us coming back for more. Well done.


----------



## photolith

Forgot to post this one too. Still trying to replace my burned up former collection. This time around Im getting all my bottles insured so I don't just get completed effed if something like that happens again. Anyways, picked this one up in an antique store, love the label on Electric Bitters. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Are these examples of the handle differences?*


----------



## photolith

^
Those are the American ones I believe, from around the mid 1800's.


----------



## photolith

Just got this sort of rare tonic in the mail today. Theres hardly any info online about it. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith

Just got these in the mail today, two Pittsburgh flasks, one an Eagle Pittsburgh flask and the other a scroll flask made most likely on the Southside of Pittsburgh from 1840-1865 or thereabouts. Ive found smashed up bottles of scroll flasks in the Pittsburgh area while digging but never found a full non damaged sample. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith

Found this torpedo for 9 bucks today at an estate sale. Most likely from about 1890 or so. Bridgwater is a town in Somerset, England. Most torpedoes were manufactured in west England, especially around Liverpool.




s-l1600-6 by photolitherland, on Flickr




s-l1600 by photolitherland, on Flickr




s-l1600-2 by photolitherland, on Flickr

Ever since I got my remaining bottles back they didn’t melt in the fire I’ve been trying to rebuy back all the bottles that got annihilated. I still have many to go to rebuild my collection to what it was. Luckily I had photos of every bottle I had so I know which ones to rebuy.


----------



## photolith

Also, at the same sale I got this Wedgwood piece from about 1870, I usually don't buy such things, but this one was just so pretty. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith

ACV_6958 by photolitherland, on Flickr

Found this fire grenade today in a flea market, couldn't believe it. Its a Hardens Fire Grenade; which I guess is sort of common but still. I had never seen one before that had its original contents or even one that didnt before. This bottle prob dates to around 1890 or so. They also had some target balls for hardly any money for ones that should be around 400 bucks or so, I plan on going back tomorrow.


----------



## photolith

Was in Fredericksburg, TX visiting family and found this San Fran bottle for 5 bucks at a flea market today, the bottle prob dates from 1895 or so. This is the first veterinarian bottle I’ve got.


----------



## Van

I’m very curious about finding bottles along a river, how do you go about doing that or what is it that makes you stop at some point and start digging? I just moved to Arkansas and live along the White river and I never even thought of that, I’m almost excited at the prospect.


----------



## photolith

You just walk riverbanks or creeks, its as simple as that and look for bottles or glass.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Welcome back Photolith.
The staff is just amazing 
You are great!


----------



## Patagoniandigger

photolith said:


> You just walk riverbanks or creeks, its as simple as that and look for bottles or glass.


Now I'm thinking to own a canoe again to get some places to walk.


----------



## photolith

Just picked up this one today, my most expensive bitters by far. No more buying bottles for months now, gotta go back to my dump to dig up more in the meantime.




s-l1600-15 by photolitherland, on Flickr




s-l1600-13 by photolitherland, on Flickr




s-l1600-14 by photolitherland, on Flickr

Also, here are some trading cards from the past few months, I have all the corresponding bottles to these cards as well.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

The reverse to the last card image.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

Also two inks I've dug in the past few months at my spot in WV. The first is a nice 1860's or so perfect umbrella pontiled ink rolled top that cleaned up beautifully.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

And the second is the tiniest little cracked top (most likely originating from England) ink, that dates to about 1910-20 at the same spot.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## Patagoniandigger

It seems you find only mint condition items


----------



## photolith

I find plenty of crap stained and broken bottles, I just don’t post those ones.


----------



## hemihampton

Nice Bitters. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## photolith

Some other recent bottles.



 by photolitherland, on Flickr
Got this big lot of inks a few weeks ago. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

An 1880's Hobbs, Brockunier & Co. barber bottle from Wheeling, WV from about 1880.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

I recognize some bottles  in this staff. I've got a bottle like  the labeled ink on front quick drying ink (stamps) I wonna know the base if possible and the label. My one has a strange symbol embossed.
I see a square one with vertical lines is it an inkwel as well? The similar I've got has embossed Lyons on the base.
Last one far right might be "Muro".


----------



## photolith

Just got this Hawaiian Hutch today in Hawaii. Never thought I'd own an Hawaiian Hutchinson someday.




s-l1600-17 by photolitherland, on Flickr




s-l1600-16 by photolitherland, on Flickr

Then another bottle I got at the Pittsburgh Bottle Club meeting. A T. Witchell soda bottle from about 1850 with a nice iron pontil.



Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

And a super cool Cumberland MD beer from about 1900.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

It seems to aping off the more well known Indianapolis Brewing Co,s bottle with the same imagery, which Ive had for about 14 years. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Beautiful purchases. They are all mint condition neat ones Congratulations! Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger

By the way you're good taken photos, maybe it's your best hobby.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Great pictures under lamp light, natural day light and in front of your computer screen. Bottle photography is not easy. Nice bottles also.


----------



## photolith

Some ginger beers I have, three are from England. One I found in Canton, OH where I work.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

And a attic mint May Drug Co bottle from about 1905 I found while taking photos in an abandoned house in the ghetto of California Kirkbride neighborhood of Pittsburgh last week behind a staircase.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

The drug stores location in about 1929 or so in downtown Pittsburgh. And a photo of the same location today. Luckily the Dollar Savings Bank survived on the side street. Note on the bottle how Pittsburgh is spelled Pittsburg. Pittsburgh was spelled without the h at the end from 1890-1911.




3736555c by photolitherland, on Flickr




streetview by photolitherland, on Flickr

On a sidenote, I used to live just two blocks away from this location and had no idea that the May Drug Co building was there. Also, I lived across the street from the very place that the most well known amongst collectors bitters bottles was made; the Dr. J. Hostetters Stomach Bitters. It blew my mind when I found a Dr. Js in an abandoned 1830's building in of all places, Hagerstown, MD a few months ago with a partially intact label. I have a few J Hostetters, never paid much attention to them as they're super common. But I looked at the address on the label and I was like, holy crap I used to live there.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

Here's an arcGIS map I look at regularly for historical data. Note the J Hostetters location on the bottom left. In its place today is a horrible ugly modernist 1960's skyscraper and a highway frontage road.




Screen Shot 2020-02-28 at 9.59.31 PM by photolitherland, on Flickr

J Hostetters Bitters Co building would be in the place I highlighted in this photo taken from Mt. Washington from about 1913.




Screen Shot 2020-02-28 at 10.12.53 PM by photolitherland, on Flickr

Hostteters had been in the same location in downtown Pittsburgh since at least 1870, as per this map from 1872.




Screen Shot 2020-02-28 at 10.07.22 PM by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith

A few other bottles I've recently acquired.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

This one was leaking and some of the 120 some odd year old concoction got on my hand. I almost vommed from the smell. I gotta take the cork out and then filter the contents to get the old shitty cork out and then put the contents back in and re-cork it at some point.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
The original box




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

The internal centerfold directions. The rest of the directions once unfolded are in differing European languages. 



Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


And a rare unopened bottle of capers from about 1890.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith

Also finally after three weeks got my supremely rare Holtzermanns Stomach Bitters, which to my knowledge is this certain labels only extant example. There are many other labeled examples of the Holtzermann's 4 sided cabin but all the other examples are with a dark shaded barrel.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

Also got my Hawaiian Hutch in the mail as I didn't want to break it coming back on the plane last week and shipped it to myself here in Pittsburgh.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## hemihampton

Nice Bottles. Do you have a Dr. Dimocks Tamarac Bitters or Herzbergs Bitters or Newmans Fruit Bitters? LEON.


----------



## sandchip

Great additions, man.  So good to see you building your collection after the loss.  That Hawaii hutch is killer.  I always think of the cover of Cecil Munsey's classic book when I see that bottle.  I lived in that book as a teenager and young man until it was in tatters.  It taught me so much and steered the direction of what I collect today.  That pontiled umbrella is a killer, too.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Good to here you are triumphantly rebuilding your lost collection. Each bottle you get will take a space in the wound until it is filled/healed.  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## photolith

I was in a high end antique store today in Lawrenceville, Pittsburgh and saw a bottle type I had never seen before. Took a photo and researched it via various bottle books I have. Found out it was Nailsea Glass from about 1850. I didn't buy the bottle I saw at the store but looked it up on eBay and just bought this beautiful Nailsea double flask from about 1850-1870 or so. Did lots of cross referencing to make sure it wasn't a fake. I also found a neolithic, Banshan phase, Henan (pronounced Hoon An) province, Chinese piece of pottery today in a lot that I plan on bidding for next weekend from about 5k years ago at an estate. I collect both antique bottles and antique Chinese pieces; which happen to be mostly much more valuable that antique bottles. Anyways, here's the Nailsea Piece I got today; along with some other bottles I got today.




s-l1600-1 by photolitherland, on Flickr




s-l1600-2 by photolitherland, on Flickr

I also got this Hardens Fire Grenade from about 1885 or so.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flick




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

Said new Hardens on the right next to the other Hardens Fire Grenade I have.

Also got this Doyles Hop Bitters from about 1880; which is very common and not worth much but still, I have loads of bitters and just never saw one for a decent price and got it for 5 bucks.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## sandchip

The gemel flask is a beauty.  Can't say that I've seen one with a footed base before.  Very nice additions!


----------



## Rabajohn

photolith said:


> I was in a high end antique store today in Lawrenceville, Pittsburgh and saw a bottle type I had never seen before. Took a photo and researched it via various bottle books I have. Found out it was Nailsea Glass from about 1850. I didn't buy the bottle I saw at the store but looked it up on eBay and just bought this beautiful Nailsea double flask from about 1850-1870 or so. Did lots of cross referencing to make sure it wasn't a fake. I also found a neolithic, Banshan phase, Henan (pronounced Hoon An) province, Chinese piece of pottery today in a lot that I plan on bidding for next weekend from about 5k years ago at an estate. I collect both antique bottles and antique Chinese pieces; which happen to be mostly much more valuable that antique bottles. Anyways, here's the Nailsea Piece I got today; along with some other bottles I got today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s-l1600-1 by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s-l1600-2 by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> I also got this Hardens Fire Grenade from about 1885 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> Said new Hardens on the right next to the other Hardens Fire Grenade I have.
> 
> Also got this Doyles Hop Bitters from about 1880; which is very common and not worth much but still, I have loads of bitters and just never saw one for a decent price and got it for 5 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr



Love all of your items but the thing that really is cool to me is the hanging wire still on the neck of the hand grenade on the left of your photo. Made me think about someone having hung the grenade (as well as many others) in a strategic spot in a 19th century home. Near the kitchen stove, fireplaces, etc.. Thank you for posting them all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yacorie

You’ve been posting some great bottles.  Love the Nailsea - I’ve been thinking of picking up a few pieces myself.


----------



## Flasks

sandchip said:


> That's one of the finest Hutchinsons that I've ever seen.  I'm glad you're back at it and back with us.  It really tears you up inside to lose stuff like that.  I suffered the same sort of thing back in September, a quarter of my collection, a third of its value, gone in a split second, bottles that can never be replaced because some of them were the only known examples.  It put me in the middle of a tug-of-war between my worldly and spiritual sides.  I look at the loss and get in this funk, then I start counting my blessings, things that no amount of money could ever replace, my wife, kids, arms, legs, eyes and on and on. Then, there's the survivors.  Another pile of miracles, because it could've been way, way worse.  What's tough is that I'll never throw away the pieces because they were so rare and important, but then I have the reminders of the catastrophe to keep knocking off the scab.  Just know that there's somebody out here that can sympathize with you, for what little that might be worth.
> 
> Now, back to bottles:  I'd love to see more pictures of that decanter in the back!


 We're only momentary caretakers, sometimes shorter than we'd like..


----------



## photolith

Totally forgot I had even bid on this, thinking Id never win, but got a notification today my bid won. Another Hawaiian bottle. Might be my last purchase for a long time seeing as everything is going to shit in the past week. My company lost 30% of it stock worth today and with OPEC screwing over the oil and gas industry again like in 2014, its not looking good at all. Will probably have to end up living in a slum encampment after today after all this ridiculous Coronavirus scare and OPEC Russia bs. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith

Got both of the above bottles in the mail today and then went to the Pittsburgh Bottle Club Meeting and got a semi local hard to find small town PA Hutch.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
The Hawaii Whiskey in epic attic mint condition

The Nailsea Flask is much beefier than I expected and much prettier in person than photos do it justice. Just arrived today from England, where I suspect it has never left since about 1860.



Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
It has some beautiful artistic detailing going up the middle between the bifurcations between the two separated flasks of which the bottle is comprised.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
The local Brookville, PA Hutchinson, needs a little bit of interior cleaning and will look real nice soon.


----------



## J.R. Collector

Love your hutch. Mine is beat up a bit.


----------



## photolith

While people were shoving and pushing each other over toilet paper today I went to an estate sale and got a nice pontiled 1850s Cincy ink and dug up a odd enclave of German swirl marbles this week too.


----------



## sandchip

Heck, yes.  Love those Butlers!


----------



## photolith

Some of the better marbles I found; late 1880s-1910s German Swirls with pontils. They cleaned up beautifully. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## minnetonka diver

bottles_inc said:


> That's a fantastic hutch. Sorry to hear about your collection. The storage facility must owe you a fortune of both money and time. I'm guessing they repaid neither


Depends if he had ins. And whatever the contract was?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Sarasota941 said:


> Love your hutch. Mine is beat up a bit.


I like your vichy water hutch.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

photolith said:


> While people were shoving and pushing each other over toilet paper today I went to an estate sale and got a nice pontiled 1850s Cincy ink and bought a lot of 15 antique pontiled marbles, don’t have all the marbles out right now to take photos of as they’re all packed up, but here’s a photo of a couple of them and the ink.


Walmarts shelves are so empty. It looks like the apocolypse. Marbles are amazing.  Bottles beautiful. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## photolith

Seeing as I’ll probably be broke soon because of this effing virus and will lose my job; I’ve gotten into marbles. As they are largely much much cheaper than bottles, but equally as beautiful. Although I think I got screwed on my last eBay purchase. This marble was said to be an antique German swirl. Now from my limited antique marble knowledge, I am to believe that any pre machine made marble should have a pontil scar on it and some surface damage from the marble being used during games. This marble I got in the mail today is beautiful but in no way do I think it’s an antique. I think it’s mostly likely a 20 year old or newer but still hand made marble. No pontil scar or wear. Although I think some collectors do polish their marbles, I still don’t think this is an antique, but perhaps it is. It’s still beautiful but wish it were an actual 1800s marble; which it might be but I’m 90 percent positive it isn’t.


----------



## sandchip

Never found one of the early swirls like yours.  Maybe one day.  Those are beauties for sure.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Thats a bummer if not legit. I have seen that pattern in old german marbles. I am no expert just an admire of marbles. I have a few big cats eyes.


----------



## Skadman4

I'm not 100 % on the age but I did find that it's an actual style and the name of the design. I have to get a picture from one of my books but I believe your beauty has been polished to remove the pontle mark. Which also removed some of the bands and they do not connect to the pole a they should. Hand made should be in the size range of less than 2 3/4". Machine made usually range in the 1/2-3/4". Maybe this may help. 

Reference used from: Marbles Identification and Price Guide 5th Edition by Robert Black. And


			MIKESMARBLES.COM
		












Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## photolith

Haven't been on here for a few months but I've been doing loads of creek walking, digging and going into abandoned houses. Here are my finds and digs for the past few months.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith

Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr






Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr



 by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## bottles_inc

dang, you've been on an absolute tear recently. Any advice for digging old stone foundations? there's a few near me, but I have no idea where to start with them.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Photolith, crazy nice finds each one nicer than the last. They just kept coming! Marbles that clay pipe is in pristine condition. Meds are sweet in fact I don't think I saw anyone I did not like. Amazing post and pictures. I thought 10 images was the limit...I guess I was wrong. Thanks again!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie

Holy crap - love the pictures - the owl pharmacy and marbles are great.

mate those all finds you’ve had digging or are some of those purchased?

if those are all from digging - holy crap again.  Do you sell stuff or keep it all?


----------



## Timelypicken

photolith said:


> Seeing as I’ll probably be broke soon because of this effing virus and will lose my job; I’ve gotten into marbles. As they are largely much much cheaper than bottles, but equally as beautiful. Although I think I got screwed on my last eBay purchase. This marble was said to be an antique German swirl. Now from my limited antique marble knowledge, I am to believe that any pre machine made marble should have a pontil scar on it and some surface damage from the marble being used during games. This marble I got in the mail today is beautiful but in no way do I think it’s an antique. I think it’s mostly likely a 20 year old or newer but still hand made marble. No pontil scar or wear. Although I think some collectors do polish their marbles, I still don’t think this is an antique, but perhaps it is. It’s still beautiful but wish it were an actual 1800s marble; which it might be but I’m 90 percent positive it isn’t.


Are you still wanting to buy marbles


----------



## photolith

Timelypicken said:


> Are you still wanting to buy marbles


Yes


----------



## Timelypicken

I have a bunch available. Here are some pictures. If you would like some just let me know. 2 box fulls. If you would like close ups just say


----------



## Skadman4

The more I looked the more jealous and happy for you I became. 
Those med bottles are just amazing all of them. Your truly epic score on that handful of handmade possibly large marbles is drool worthy, but all the marble pictures were honestly. They have my heart in any age,value, size. I wish I had that kinda luck here. I just don't really find marbles in creek walks or digs. And the abandoned house is a interesting idea for a search, I may look into seeing if it's a possibility for this area and me. Thank you for sharing all of your amazing items and best of luck as you continue your hunt! 

Raff

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4

Timelypicken said:


> I have a bunch available. Here are some pictures. If you would like some just let me know. 2 box fulls. If you would like close ups just say


After Photolith has had a chance to look and purchase, I would like to see the remaining ones if possible, or if there are any left I should say as well. I see a few I'm very interested in because I think they are beautiful. I have no idea if they are rare or anything. I just collect for visual pleasure for myself and I love to do the research to see who made it when where... that sort of thing. Thanks in advance.

Raff

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelypicken

Skadman4 said:


> After Photolith has had a chance to look and purchase, I would like to see the remaining ones if possible, or if there are any left I should say as well. I see a few I'm very interested in because I think they are beautiful. I have no idea if they are rare or anything. I just collect for visual pleasure for myself and I love to do the research to see who made it when where... that sort of thing. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Raff
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


Here is a page with all the marbles remaining for sale


----------



## photolith

Some recent barn finds/abandoned house finds and digs from the past month. And my marbles have doubled since a few months ago after I came across some sweet 1930s-50s marbles in an abandoned houses basement. Not all the marbles were recent finds, thats about all the marbles Ive dug up or found in abandoned houses in the past 2 years or so and the ones in this post are just the best and most collectible ones. Ive dug up or found a lot of junk modern marbles or ones that are very damaged that aren't pictured here.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith

Some other finds from the past month or so, best one by far is the target ball I found while doing a survey for the Pittsburgh Historic Foundation of an historic 1790's house here in Pittsburgh in the attic. The one thing I didn't find but bought was the large case gin from about 1780, bought that one at an antique store about three weeks ago, couldn't pass it up for the price and its a beauty. The other case gins in that photo I bought a long time ago in Arkansas. Never have dug up a case gin, hopefully someday.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_8433 by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

A lot of the stuff thats unlabeled that Ive found this year has been coming from one tiny little dump thats the hardest dump Ive ever dug, rocks everywhere and it takes about an entire day just to dig 4 more feet of it, but its been worth it. Its a lot bigger than it looks in the crappy photo. Been digging this spot since about March.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## hemihampton

Some nice Bottles. How old is the Dump? LEON


----------



## photolith

hemihampton said:


> Some nice Bottles. How old is the Dump? LEON


1890's-1918 or so. Then it skips about 20 years and then is 1940's-60s. Theres 1870's-60s stuff hanging around on the hill on the surface, not sure if the really old stuff is coming from a dump or was just trash thrown down the hill from the neighborhood that sits on top of it that dates from the 1850's. Ive scoured the hill for an older dump but have yet to find a definitive spot.


----------



## hemihampton

Good years for Blob Top Beers & Hutches.


----------



## photolith

^
Whoever used this a dump loved beer and Ive found loads of intact beers and random medicines but Ive yet to find an intact hutch from this dump. Lots and lots of shards of hutches but not a fully intact one yet from this dump due to the large amounts of rocks that were also dumped into it or rolled down the hill from the cliffs up above. Somehow that Big Bill Best Bitters was unscathed at the top of my last post from this page. Couldn't believe it when I dug it out of the dirt and rocks. The bottle is a 12in tall.


----------



## sandchip

Killing it, man!


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega

People don't think much about it but going an digging bottles an the time spent to find them. It can be really hard work in places that most people would dare spend the amount of time we do. From flying blood suckers ticks snakes  etc. I hate it if I'm being insenitive but it wouldn't bother me to beat that kid with an old coke bottle to the point he will drink pepsi for the rest of his life. Some of this stuff you can't find anymore.


----------



## Skadman4

So envious of the marbles! I'd love to find a place around here to find them. Just not really anything I've found here. Lots of soda and junk though... tons of junk. But I have had my good ones here and there as well so can't complain too much. 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega

Skadman4 said:


> So envious of the marbles! I'd love to find a place around here to find them. Just not really anything I've found here. Lots of soda and junk though... tons of junk. But I have had my good ones here and there as well so can't complain too much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


I find them all the time i once tilled up a Ladys yard for a pool to dit on. It was 16 squre feet i found 27 marbles in that One space.


----------



## Skadman4

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> I find them all the time i once tilled up a Ladys yard for a pool to dit on. It was 16 squre feet i found 27 marbles in that One space.


Wow, you ever feel the weight of them all. I'd gladly take some of them off your hands lol. But seriously, very cool. I find lots of flint chips and partial arrow heads when we till. 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega

Skadman4 said:


> Wow, you ever feel the weight of them all. I'd gladly take some of them off your hands lol. But seriously, very cool. I find lots of flint chips and partial arrow heads when we till.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


Sure how many you want?


----------



## Skadman4

Ohhh and in jars! You're killing me here. My two absolute favorites! I've got the shipping you just tell me when! Jar or no jar, I'm not greedy lol. That Ball with the Aggies and corkscrews is one of my favorite. The ribbons/ grip lines is just the right different to my blue green and sloping shape/ no shoulder ones!

That's a lot of marbles for sure! My marbles are mostly modern but I have a few Germans that have my heart. These girls may be old and beat up a little, but I wish they could tell me their life. My Indian Maglit blue base two band is the favorite at them moment. Can't seem to find the pictures on my phone..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega

Skadman4 said:


> Ohhh and in jars! You're killing me here. My two absolute favorites! I've got the shipping you just tell me when! Jar or no jar, I'm not greedy lol. That Ball with the Aggies and corkscrews is one of my favorite. The ribbons/ grip lines is just the right different to my blue green and sloping shape/ no shoulder ones!
> 
> That's a lot of marbles for sure! My marbles are mostly modern but I have a few Germans that have my heart. These girls may be old and beat up a little, but I wish they could tell me their life. My Indian Maglit blue base two band is the favorite at them moment. Can't seem to find the pictures on my phone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


Wow thoes are awsome marbles the jar with the least in it is every marbles ive found in my intire life there is a blue aggie means alot to me an is the only One ive ever found. i found it at my great grandmothers house when i was a kid. The other jar is just ones i find i boxes of stuff that maybe some One throw away there are some vintage ones in there mixed with New ones. One shoter an there aggies?


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega

Skadman4 said:


> Ohhh and in jars! You're killing me here. My two absolute favorites! I've got the shipping you just tell me when! Jar or no jar, I'm not greedy lol. That Ball with the Aggies and corkscrews is one of my favorite. The ribbons/ grip lines is just the right different to my blue green and sloping shape/ no shoulder ones!
> 
> That's a lot of marbles for sure! My marbles are mostly modern but I have a few Germans that have my heart. These girls may be old and beat up a little, but I wish they could tell me their life. My Indian Maglit blue base two band is the favorite at them moment. Can't seem to find the pictures on my phone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


Im still learning about marbles i just have gotton some clay marbles out of this dump im digging 3 clay marbles so far. 4703343109 text me your address an ill mail you the whole jar.


----------



## photolith

Heres some recent digs and finds. Did a dig this past weekend at Gettysburg, some of the stuff is from that.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr






Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
Jenny Lind and not a repro Clevenger.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

Next is an 1850s or so piece of Wedgwood ware.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
Tiniest embossed pontiled bottle Ive ever seen.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
Beef Juice bottle I believe.



 by photolitherland, on Flickr
Large case gin in the middle is a new find from the 1790s or so.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
Sheaf of Wheat Calabash.

And finally some German pre 1890 pontiled marbles. 



Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## Skadman4

photolith said:


> Heres some recent digs and finds. Did a dig this past weekend at Gettysburg, some of the stuff is from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> Jenny Lind and not a repro Clevenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> Next is an 1850s or so piece of Wedgwood ware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> Tiniest embossed pontiled bottle Ive ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> Beef Juice bottle I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> by photolitherland, on Flickr
> Large case gin in the middle is a new find from the 1790s or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> Sheaf of Wheat Calabash.
> 
> And finally some German pre 1890 pontiled marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


Drooling and I'm not even ashamed of it. Absolutely stunning and I am on my way to making a picture of this for myself. My very first one, and I love it just as much as I did when I got it, and after adding 3 others I keep coming back to her for that favorite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## photolith

Finally bought some shelves for my bottles and have most of the good ones up on them.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr



Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## bottles_inc

photolith said:


> Finally bought some shelves for my bottles and have most of the good ones up on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


Great variety and great display


----------



## Skadman4

bottles_inc said:


> Great variety and great display


You have set a new goal for my collection, absolutely stunning to me. I love how the marbles set off each shelf! 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

